# Micro SD Corrupted Unreadable Unknown File System



## saim1611 (Jul 24, 2014)

I was transferring data to my 8 GB Samsung Micro SD card that was in my cell phone during this. Suddenly due to power cut, my computer went off, when I reopened it, my phone said "Unsupported or Blank Card"" also my card became Unrecognizable to my pc. I tried using Micro SD Card adapter, Card Reader, Different Phones, Tablets, but none of them recognizing it now. I really cant afford to loose the data in it. 
I tried command prompt, repairing and recovery software, but since its not accessible to the computer, everything just got failed. Changed Drive Letter Path and all that tries. I was almost in a condition to give-up, but when i tried inserting it in one of a china made tablet, it worked for a while. But now again in that tablet too, it says damaged card. I seriously believe, there must be a chance to get the data back even if I loose my card, not a big deal. 

Please HELP me out... Pleaseeee  
Few Screens


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you get a drive letter for the card using a card reader instead of your phone, then use the free TestDisk program to try and recover. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack.


----------



## Frozwire (Jun 2, 2014)

Possibly that card has gone south but might still have better chances of retrieving your important files back if you are able spend a reasonable cost for a professional data recovery service.


----------



## saim1611 (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks for your responses, but again NO LUCK... None of the softwares are working. Computer isn't reading the device at all... :angry:  

I am also thinking to consult some sort of professional help now. But it will take sometime, as my home locality isn't of that type, I'll have to go to Delhi all the way to get this done. By the time, I am trying my luck... Plz guys spare some more to help me out.. plzz..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If your computer and the recovery programs do not see your card, then it has failed. Your only other option would be to send it off to the very, very expensive data recovery specialists. Most people cannot afford this option, and I don't know if they will be able to recover from a memory card anyways.


----------

